# Which Mbunas can be kept with Auratus?



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 6 Mbunas and I am looking for more species that can be kept safely with the Auratus. I already have 1 Red Zebra, 1 Cobalt Blue Zebra 1 Kingsizei, 1 Yellow Lab 1 Bumblebee and of course,1 Auratus. I was already thinking of getting an Exasperatus and a Johanni. Which other Mbunas can I keep with these fish?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Assuming all males?


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, assuming all males.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

It looks like the Caeruleus is the same fish as the yellow lab, and the maingano is the same as the johanni which I was planning to get, and the hara ruarwe looks a bit too much like my kingsizei, but I like the msobo a lot and I'll probably get the mpanga. Are there any more?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You can keep any Mbuna together if you are not worried about breeding. Similar males may fight so you may have to remove some fish. Maingano is basically a Johanni type that is always black and blue, while the true Johanni start out yellow-orange then males turn black and blue... hybrids are common thou, the so called common Electric Blue Johanni are more often hybrids than not and can have a vague look.

If you are hoping that the Auratus does not go psycho, avoid other fish with a horizontal pattern. Keep crowded.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if I can keep any Mbunas, because I had a Yellow Blaze, and it was always chased around by the auratus, and I have to return it. i need to make sure there able to handle the auratus. So the orange Johannis turn blue like the Mainganos?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Timothy12 said:


> It looks like the Caeruleus is the same fish as the yellow lab, and the maingano is the same as the johanni which I was planning to get, and the hara ruarwe looks a bit too much like my kingsizei, but I like the msobo a lot and I'll probably get the mpanga. Are there any more?


Yes avoid Hara if you have Kingseizi (Pulpican). The Elongatus Ruarwe is a completey different fish with beautiful males. (Often called neon/jewel spots) Msobos are just awesome and the Mpangas are super slow growing but the males and females both have nice color. I am a big fan of the white labs right now. Either Nhkata or Lundo Island (Nkali).


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

You're right about the Elongatus Ruarwe. Can I keep a white Lab with the Yellow Lab?


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

What is the common name for Elongatus Ruarwe?
When I look up jewel spot on google images, I get a different fish from when I look up Msobo.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Timothy12 said:


> What is the common name for Elongatus Ruarwe?
> When I look up jewel spot on google images, I get a different fish from when I look up Msobo.


Elongatus Ruarwe (Jewel or Neon Spot) 



Metriaclima Msobo 




I would suggest trying to limit one fish per species. One Lab, one Metriaclima, one Melanochromis etc. I don't have an all male tank though so I am sure someone else has more experience in that department.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ruarwe have the common name Jewel Neon Spot not Msobo. (Sorry for the confusion)


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Timothy12 said:


> Can I keep a white Lab with the Yellow Lab?


Yes or no? How many Labidochromis species are there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male mbuna is tricky because as you have discovered, once you get a blue barred fish and a solid yellow-orange fish...a lot of the others are look alikes.

Yellow lab and white lab might work and might not like most choices for all-male tanks. Have an extra tank to remove trouble makers and a rehoming plan.

There are many labidochromis species...check out the Profiles on Cichlid-forum. Not all that many are always commonly available however.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

I think I'm going to risk it.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

I looked on cichlid profiles, and I couldn't find the White Lab under Labidochromis, but the Chisumulu Pearl is nice.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

When I search Chisumulu pearl on google, it says, "Did you mean Chizumulu pearl?" Which one is correct? And when I click on that, it gives me tons of different fish!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't look at Google...look at the Cichlid-forum profiles.

Is this the fish you mean? Chisumulu Pearl is the marketing name...not the scientific name.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=717

Don't forget males, females and juveniles from the same species can look different.

One reputable vendor, for example, has six types of Labidochromis available:
Yellow
Two white types
Hongi and Super Red Top Hongi
Mbamba


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Timothy12 said:


> I looked on cichlid profiles, and I couldn't find the White Lab under Labidochromis, but the Chisumulu Pearl is nice.


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1667
Most likely Nhkata or Nkali/Lundo Island


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Is the borleyi cichlid an Mbuna? it doesn't look like one. Same with the Maleri, and the Astatotilapia. Are any of the ones in that list Mbunas?


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> All male mbuna is tricky because as you have discovered, once you get a blue barred fish and a solid yellow-orange fish...a lot of the others are look alikes.


There are some exceptions, though. For example, the Chisumulu pearl, the Exasperatus, Marmalade cats (Can they be kept with Auratus?), e.t.c.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Timothy12 said:


> Is the borleyi cichlid an Mbuna? it doesn't look like one. Same with the Maleri, and the Astatotilapia. Are any of the ones in that list Mbunas?


Nope. The borleyi and astatotilapia are haps and I assume maleri is referring to aulonocara maleri, a peacock. Look in the profile section of this site and sort by mbuna. Tons of species with pics.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Let me see.. so far I'm thinking of getting: Exasperatus, Msobo, Neon Spot, Johanni, Chisumulu Pearl, White Lab and Marmalade Cat (If possible). I think that's enough.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

What about the Red Top Ndumbi?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Timothy12 said:


> What about the Red Top Ndumbi?


I would defiantly advise against the Ndumbi.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Why? Too aggressive even for the Auratus?

What about the Marmalade Cat?


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

With Ndumbis it seems the only success stories are species only with crazy amount of females or in a 125g + tank. No experiance with Marmalade Cats.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Whell, I'll just have to research it then.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I thought with auratus you could keep only two types of fish with them....the quick and the dead 8)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As noki said earlier in this thread, all male is often hit or miss and all male mbuna is even more so. What works for one will not for another...you have to try things and be prepared to act fast if something does not work and have a rehoming plan. Some don't like all the tinkering. I would go for something less aggressive than auratus but if your heart if set on it...


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

all male mbuna tank? yikes!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Timothy12 said:


> Whell, I'll just have to research it then.


If you think there is some sort of magic formula you are going to discover, there really isn't except keep the tank crowded to spread attention around. You want at least a dozen fish.


----------



## Timothy12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Okay thanks.


----------

